# Keywords and Keyword Phrases



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Been a while since I posted but am working on a rather large project.

I'm going to copy and paste a section from my CD which discusses Keywords and keyword Phrases. I cannot remember where/when I did this or where I got it from but hopefully, it will help you when doing your keywords for your website. Here goes:

*Keywords and Keyword Phrases*


*The Key To Your Success*


*Spiders determine a web site's relevancy based on the keywords and keyword phrases that appear throughout the site. Points are awarded based on such factors as how many times the keyword is repeated, where the keywords appear, how the keywords are used, and how the keywords are positioned in relation to one another.*

*Sites can also be penalized for improper use of keywords. For example, sites that repeat a keyword upteen gazillion times in the hope of ranking higher, will inevitably find that they don't. So, obviously, your objective should be to optimize the use of keywords through a balanced approach.*

*In doing so, let's consider some places where keywords could possibly be placed.*

​

*URL (address) *
*Site Title *
*Keywords *
*Descriptions *
*Other Metas *

*Body Content *
*Headers 
**
[*]Text Links 
[*]ALT tags 
[*]Comments 
*
*

No Frames Tag 
Frame Names 
Graphic File Names 
Hidden Form Fields 
Bold Text, etc. 

As you can see, we have a lot of places to put keywords. Do the spiders read a keyword every time you put one in one of the places above? Who really knows? The trick is in figuring out what keywords to use, were to use them, and in what proportion your primary keywords should relate to the rest of your site's content - without getting in trouble.


Stop Words and Filter Words 

There are some words which should not be used at all.

Stop Words (often confused with Filter words) will stop a spider dead in it's tracks. As you might guess, Stop Words are generally of a pornographic nature. If a spider hits one of these words, he may delete your site from the index. So, just behave yourself and you should be fine. 

Filter Words, on the other hand, are words which are so commonplace that they have little or no value. Examples include words like "a, the, and, or." These are ignored to save disc space on the search engine server. However, words that form phrases such as "home page" might also be considered filter words. When selecting keywords, keep this in mind. 

So, now that you know where you might place your keywords and which ones you shouldn't use, let's figure out how to select the right ones for your web site.
​

Selecting Primary Keywords and Phrases


The process of selecting keywords should begin with an open and honest evaluation of what your site is about. Remember, you want to define the site - not define your most hoped for audience. Also, defining your site in this manner can be especially helpful to you when submitting your site to directories like Yahoo. It forces you to define where you should be placed.

If you ask most people what their site is about, they'll probably give you a one or two word answer. Unfortunately, there are probably a million other web sites out there fighting for the same two words. Consequently, you have to go beyond that. 

Let's consider a hypothetical site for a guy named Fred, who sells Dragon t-shirts out of the back of his truck on the weekends. That may sound small time, but Fred has access to Federal Express, he can accept credit cards, and he also has a killer web site.

Here is how Fred put together his Keywords.

ceramic tile clocksceramic tile clocksceramic tile clocksceramic tile clocksceramic tile clocksceramic tile clocks mousepadsmousepadsmousepadsmousepadsmousepads t-shirtst-shirtst-shirtst-shirts printedprintedprinted dragondragon Fred'sIn all cases, the farther you can go to the right the better. Also, read the last column up from the bottom. We've formed a complete phrase.

​Going Head's Up With The Big Guys


Lastly, let's compare how Fred's keyword string stacks up against his "big guy" competition. To do so, let's look at how Fred configured his keywords.
Note - this is not the correct code syntax for the keyword meta tag. This is for example.

Fred vs. The Big Guys

​​​​​*


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent post. Thank you so much.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice! Really nice! Must do this becasue I can't post just "nice"! Too short!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Excellent stuff.

However, I get the feeling this is copyrighted, and Rodney will probably have to delete it.

So get while you can folks!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

True... true... true.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Not to worry about the copyright.

All subjects I use that are not my own, I had received permission from the holder to use and post. Trouble is, this info is a bit old and somewhere in my old computers, I do have the permission e-mail.

Fred


----------

